# Easter



## robopetz

I just love Easter. That's when we get all these candies in egg shapes and candy eggs and cute plush chicks and just chicken galore!!!! I've always loved and bought those wind up chickens that take a few steps then lays a bubble gum egg.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I've been buying Peeps and Cadburys for weeks now. I'm right there with you!


----------



## 7chicks

LOVE Cadbury eggs!!! Just bought a bag of the marshmallow fluffs today. Different colors that there used to be when I was a kid. Hard to get into Easter right now here even with the new chicks & baby ducks at Tractor Supply. The 3 feet of snow on the ground and tall snow banks reminding me its still winter here for another good month yet. =/


----------



## robopetz

I want to see snow! Only experienced one year when I was in KY/TN but it was very light. 

I bought these last night a chick egg that had Reese's mini cups in it, then Reese's pieces in egg shapes.


----------



## bob

This is when I was doing chores today


----------



## Energyvet

Austin said:


> I've been buying Peeps and Cadburys for weeks now. I'm right there with you!


Nothing in the world as good as Cadbury eggs!


----------



## Roslyn

I will swear that Cadbury eggs used to be bigger. I thought they were the size of a large egg and now they are small to medium. I still love them though. I have two boxes stashed away to hoard.


----------



## 7chicks

They are smaller. Guess as with anything in stores these days. =( Love it when the inside is good and runny. Hate when its like a solid lump of sugar. Great, now you all have made me crave the buggers and I'm vehicle-less so I am stuck at home. On the bright side, I guess that saves me from too many calories I don't need.


----------



## 7chicks

That heavy big flake snow we get sometimes robopetz, is so pretty. In the morning you have that sunlight on the frosted trees and they just glisten like diamonds. It really is pretty. Just sure does get old though when its getting to be Spring and here we are still plowing and shoveling the stuff!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

robopetz said:


> I want to see snow! Only experienced one year when I was in KY/TN but it was very light.
> 
> I bought these last night a chick egg that had Reese's mini cups in it, then Reese's pieces in egg shapes.


I've never seen it fall myself.


----------



## AuroraHawk

I loved winter in Michigan and Alaska. Now that I'm in Oklahoma I miss snow, snow days, and all the fun things to do with and in snow. Thanks for posting your picture, 7chicks.


----------



## 7chicks

Since we're on the topic of Easter, thought I'd share my stunt I pulled on my girls last Easter. Sweet Macie, she didn't know what to think about those funny looking eggs but after checking them out, she laid down and went to work on laying her egg for the day.


----------



## robopetz

7chicks said:


> That heavy big flake snow we get sometimes robopetz, is so pretty. In the morning you have that sunlight on the frosted trees and they just glisten like diamonds. It really is pretty. Just sure does get old though when its getting to be Spring and here we are still plowing and shoveling the stuff!


Thanks for sharing this, after reading your explanation of it. I felt as if I was in snow for a bit. Lol. I took a trip to WA and the coldest it got was 30 I was shivering lol. The site and experience of it is fun. But "feeling" the cold wasn't fun to me.

You have a great momma hen there to sit on even the unusual eggs. Hahaha Cute!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

AuroraHawk said:


> I loved winter in Michigan and Alaska. Now that I'm in Oklahoma I miss snow, snow days, and all the fun things to do with and in snow. Thanks for posting your picture, 7chicks.


We're you in Alaska recently? I am still here, after 14 years. The hubby and I think we may have to relocate. The winters just seem to get longer as we get older!


----------



## robopetz

I think Alaska is beautiful, but yes cold. Lol.

Bought more candy in egg shapes..


----------



## robopetz

More goodies. Look what I found today, cool!


----------



## 7chicks

Oh my. What are we to do with you Robopetz, our chick addicted friend???


----------



## robopetz

I know right!?.... Y'all look out for me on hoarders. Chicken edition. Hahaha no no just kidding!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

robopetz said:


> I know right!?.... Y'all look out for me on hoarders. Chicken edition. Hahaha no no just kidding!


Haha, I am sure you could start your own support group cause I am sure you are not alone.


----------



## 7chicks

Some of my chicken stuff has come from family members of patients I've cared for as a thank you. Those are my most treasured pieces. When they find out I have chickens for pets, they get curious and want to know more. Gives us something to talk about and it seems to lighten their load for a little while. Those girls of mine provide me with ample stories to share and make my patients & their families laugh. Schedulers have gotten used to being asked to send the chicken lady for their aide visits.


----------



## Energyvet

I love that chocolate egg with the peep inside. That's the best! Hope it's tasty. I'm a chocolate snob. I eat lots of chocolate, but it's all Dove or Cadbury.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I love all chocolate, but yes, Dove is one of the best.


----------



## 7chicks

Ghirardelli - chocolate with carmel center. Mmmm. Sayklly's (made in da UP eh - Escanaba, MI) - seriously, very good! Their fudge Easter eggs are awesome!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Never had those. I will be on the look out.


----------



## soccerchicken12

I want to see snow! Only experienced one year when I was in KY/TN but it was very light. 

I bought these last night a chick egg that had Reese's mini cups in it, then Reese's pieces in egg shapes.



Trust me you don't want to see snow. It's cold and no fun. Ask my hens! Lol


----------



## kaufranc

Rooster Stuffy!


----------



## 7chicks

I almost bought that chicken Monday! Probably should have since going to Tractor Supply left me bringing home this instead and I have NO idea what I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## AlexTS113

Would somebody show me what Cadburies are?


----------



## HomeSkillet

7chicks said:


> They are smaller. Guess as with anything in stores these days. =(


Since Easter candy has popped up on several discussion forums, I have noted the bitter note of 7chicks posts about the smaller size of the current Cadbury Egg.

Here's a review from the Amazon website that made me laugh. A person just as disillusioned!

Cadbury Scam Eggs
By Derek G - April 3, 2012
These used to be my all-time favorite Easter treat. Now the creme eggs that used to be the size of a chicken egg are resembling something more like a robin egg. Here's the breakdown of a 4-pack:

prior to 2007 - 155 grams / 5.5 oz
2007 forward - 136 grams / 4.8 oz

A 13% reduction may not seem like much but the manufacturing process has changed since it was licensed to Hershey's. It's more chocolate, less fondant, and the chocolate is... not very good (something I've noticed about all Hershey's chocolate as of late.)


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah, I generally won't eat Hershey. I noticed the Cadbury eggs had Hershey on the bag this year. May not get any more.


----------



## AlexTS113

I live 1 hour away from Hershey!


----------



## Roslyn

My husband had done work on the Hershey factory buildings. He spent several days on the roof by the out-vent when they were making Peppermint Patties. Now, for the record he hates peppermint patties. I love them, and so does my son. He came home on that Friday and we were wandering through the market talking about meals for the weekend when he picked up the party size industrial bag of Peppermint Patties and told me that his mouth had been watering all week.

It took most of the weekend, but d*mn if he didn't eat that bag! I had a few, of course. I love them chopped up on my ice cream with Hershey's syrup!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

So he had to smell mint all week? Did it burn his eyes?


----------



## Roslyn

Austin said:


> SO he had to smell mint all week? Did it burn his eyes?


He didn't mention that. Peppermint Oil is powerful !! I know because I make soap with peppermint and spearmint essential oils, and I need a fan going after the oils hit the warm soap.

He described the scent like having a bag of peppermint patties over his head and unable to escape the scent, heavy chocolate scent with the peppermint more in the background.

Even in the evening, after a beer and dinner and a long hot shower, back in the hotel he said he could still smell peppermint patties. The scent was trapped in his sinuses. I have the same thing happen to me when I am pouring candles.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I use a lot of peppermint oil. I love the stuff but it is potent.


----------



## Energyvet

I love Dr. Bronners peppermint soap. I use it everyday. And when I do yoga and sweat, I can smell the peppermint. ;-)


----------



## AlexTS113

Energyvet said:


> I love Dr. Bronners peppermint soap. I use it everyday. And when I do yoga and sweat, I can smell the peppermint. ;-)


I haven't heard of peppermint soap!


----------



## Energyvet

Took this just for you. Got get some, it tingles.


----------

